# Tri-Test 400 & Deca 300 Cycle



## pottzey

Hi

Was wanting some advice on my next cycle, i have Test 400 & Deca 300. Only done 1 cycle before, was Deca 200 & Sus 250 ran it at, Tuesday 200 dec & 250 sus, and same on Friday for 12 weeks, no PCT as i didn't even kno about PCT! Im 25 5-10 and 13 stone.

Any suggestions on my next cycle and PCT would be appreciated! Also could i put the Test and Dec in same vail ready to inject like i used to with sus and dec? Cheers


----------



## energize17

yep you can mix them in the same syring no problem

what sore of dosage were you looking to do this time

are you planning to run a PCT this time aswell?


----------



## pottzey

Was thinking 400 test and 300 dec on monday and same on friday for 10 weeks? Dont kno if this is 2 much? And PCT, What do you think i would need? cheers


----------



## energize17

PCT would be nolva and clomid

clomid 100/50/50

nolva 20/20/20/20

you can run HCG on cycle or in PCT better on cycle to prevent shutdown may want to run an AI aswell like adex or aromasin

as for dosages youve used 500mg test and 400mg deca in the past if you feel you gained good of that you can stick to them same dosages

or you can run your own propsed 800mg test and 600mg deca if you want to up it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant stand it when people get asked to be fed ALL information! Why dont you go and use your head and do some proper research. And if you dont even know what meds a PCT includes that is very worrying!


----------



## pottzey

Spot on mate, cheers


----------



## energize17

i agree he should do some own reaserch

but probly wont and just jab like he did last time with a higher dose and most probly shut himself down and then come back asking if hes fvckd himself for life

at least now he can make an smarter descision regarding PCT meds. well i hope he does anyway.

but totally agree with you kieran too many people wishing to do heavy cycle and not even knowing the basics that should be learnt way before even taking aas.


----------



## pottzey

Well im finding out all info i need now before my next cycle, to do it proper! as 4 last cycle, i just got out jail and just smashed gym every day and got on jabz. I now no there is more to it than tht......


----------



## Suprakill4

energize17 said:


> i agree he should do some own reaserch
> 
> but probly wont and just jab like he did last time with a higher dose and most probly shut himself down and then come back asking if hes fvckd himself for life
> 
> at least now he can make an smarter descision regarding PCT meds. well i hope he does anyway.
> 
> but totally agree with you kieran too many people wishing to do heavy cycle and not even knowing the basics that should be learnt way before even taking aas.


Yeah i dont mean to come across as harsh to the guy but idiots now just show no initiative (apart from asking to be sppon fed) to research these potentially dangerous drugs and how they work, how to recover etc.


----------



## Suprakill4

pottzey said:


> Well im finding out all info i need now before my next cycle, to do it proper! as 4 last cycle, i* just got out jail *and just smashed gym every day and got on jabz. I now no there is more to it than tht......


LOL. You wantin 2 get bigga 4 wen u go back in bruv?


----------



## energize17

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i dont mean to come across as harsh to the guy but idiots now just show no initiative (apart from asking to be sppon fed) to research these potentially dangerous drugs and how they work, how to recover etc.


 Didnt come across as harsh at all IMO

And you are totally right


----------



## NorthernSoul

is nandrodec (correct my spelling) test and deca mixed?


----------



## pottzey

Na not harsh lol... Gonna do proper research into PCT before this cycle


----------

